# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models Added , S3 Mini , S4 Mini , Huawei and more models .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [23 JUNE 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :*  ***Samsung GT-I8190  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Samsung GT-I8190L eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Samsung GT-I9190  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Huawei Y530-U051  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump* *Huawei Y530-U00   eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump *    *Support Page:*  Samsung S3 Mini GT-I8190 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190 USER Dump uploadedSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190L Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190L USER Dump uploadedSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190L Full Dump package uploadedSamsung S3 Mini GT-I8190L Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung S4 Mini GT-I9190 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung S4 Mini GT-I9190 USER Dump uploadedSamsung S4 Mini GT-I9190 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung S4 Mini GT-I9190 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung S4 Mini GT-I9190 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei Y530-U051 USER Dump uploadedHuawei Y530-U051 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei Y530-U051 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHuawei Y530-U051  Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei Y530-U00  USER Dump uploadedHuawei Y530-U00  Full Dump package uploadedHuawei Y530-U00  Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHuawei Y530-U00 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitions You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

